# On the move



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Just had confirmation from my new employer that all is in order and I will be heading out on Oct 22nd to start a new job, in a new place, with people I dont know - what the hell have I done!!!!!!

Only joking - I'm really looking forward to the challenge of a new job and a new lifestyle. It will be tough initially as my employer insists I move out alone for 4 months before my wife joins me. I personnally think it is a good idea - give me time to get into work and become more familiar with the way of life (and that fubbin' traffic).

Anyway, thanks to all for the advice & honesty over the last month and helped make the decision to move less daunting.

Cheers


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Just had confirmation from my new employer that all is in order and I will be heading out on Oct 22nd to start a new job, in a new place, with people I dont know - what the hell have I done!!!!!!
> 
> Only joking - I'm really looking forward to the challenge of a new job and a new lifestyle. It will be tough initially as my employer insists I move out alone for 4 months before my wife joins me. I personnally think it is a good idea - give me time to get into work and become more familiar with the way of life (and that fubbin' traffic).
> 
> ...


Good Luck, hopefully see you at one of the meet and greets.


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Good Luck, hopefully see you at one of the meet and greets.


Thanks Crazy. I'll be keeping in touch over the coming weeks and watch out for the meets. Its all a bit surreal at the moment - cant really believe it is happening but can't wait for it at the same time - bring it on!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Thanks Crazy. I'll be keeping in touch over the coming weeks and watch out for the meets. Its all a bit surreal at the moment - cant really believe it is happening but can't wait for it at the same time - bring it on!


I know what you mean. I feel like I have been here for ages now (yet only 3 days) 

Went food shopping today in the Emirate Mall with a crazy lady from the Seychelles and it just felt like I was in the UK. All I heard was people speaking in English. I even got to buy some Minstrels and Heinz Baked Beans!! 

One thing I have noticed is that I have not seen very many Emiratis - why is that?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> One thing I have noticed is that I have not seen very many Emiratis - why is that?


That would be because 80% of the population of Dubai are actually expats!! A bit difficult to tell who are the locals here though considering that there are a lot of people who are not necessarily locals but who dress and look like them!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Just had confirmation from my new employer that all is in order and I will be heading out on Oct 22nd to start a new job, in a new place, with people I dont know - what the hell have I done!!!!!!
> 
> Only joking - I'm really looking forward to the challenge of a new job and a new lifestyle. It will be tough initially as my employer insists I move out alone for 4 months before my wife joins me. I personnally think it is a good idea - give me time to get into work and become more familiar with the way of life (and that fubbin' traffic).
> 
> ...



Good luck with your new job! Dubai absolutely rocks and you will love it here!!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I know what you mean. I feel like I have been here for ages now (yet only 3 days)
> 
> Went food shopping today in the Emirate Mall with a crazy lady from the Seychelles and it just felt like I was in the UK. All I heard was people speaking in English. I even got to buy some Minstrels and Heinz Baked Beans!!
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that I have not seen very many Emiratis - why is that?


Ah sure your a local already lad. It sounds like you won't go hungry anyway 

I read that Emiratis account for 20% of the population but I cant say I would be familiar enough with the place / culture to identify them.

I know it is early doors but are you finding your feet ok? Are you in permanent accom or temp arrangement at the minute?


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Good luck with your new job! Dubai absolutely rocks and you will love it here!!


Thanks Maz, I've got a good feeling about things (famous last words!).


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Genghis said:


> Ah sure your a local already lad. It sounds like you won't go hungry anyway
> 
> I read that Emiratis account for 20% of the population but I cant say I would be familiar enough with the place / culture to identify them.
> 
> I know it is early doors but are you finding your feet ok? Are you in permanent accom or temp arrangement at the minute?


I seem to be, everyone speaks English as well so you don't need to worry about the language barrier. Guess I'll truly find out when something goes wrong and how I handle it. 

Still in temporary accommodation at the moment - which is very nice actually. Going to start looking next week - hoping to flat share if possible, not looking for anything massively expensive just somewhere to sleep with an Internet connection.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Crazymazy, pity you're a blokey, I may be back in Dubai very soon!! 

And stop eating all things Western, try some lovely Arabic food, it's beautiful!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Pas, when are you looking to return, and how long for?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Pas, when are you looking to return, and how long for?


Not sure yet, I'm currently quite in the dark about the whole thing (I feel like a mushroom and hope not to be fed s**t!!)!! I hope to know more tomorrow, insha'llah! If I do return, I'd like to stay for a few years, I enjoyed living in the Middle East. This time, however, I WILL make sure I'm fully legal to work in Dubai, I don't want another experience like my last one!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Same line of work?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sort of, it's sales but in the Real Estate sector - a little different to what I've been doing until now! I've learnt some very valuable lessons in Dubai so will proceed with caution this time!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Crazymazy, pity you're a blokey, I may be back in Dubai very soon!!
> 
> And stop eating all things Western, try some lovely Arabic food, it's beautiful!


I will I will!! 

Just need to learn how to cook a few things first. Not had to cook for myself for a VERY long time so still learning


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I will I will!!
> 
> Just need to learn how to cook a few things first. Not had to cook for myself for a VERY long time so still learning


Thought you said you were a great cook!!!  Ritz Carlton does a great Iftar if you'd like to sample Arabic food! Worth every penny!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Sort of, it's sales but in the Real Estate sector - a little different to what I've been doing until now! I've learnt some very valuable lessons in Dubai so will proceed with caution this time!



Hey, I hope that it works out! Lucky you coming back when it's starting to get cooler!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Hey, I hope that it works out! Lucky you coming back when it's starting to get cooler!


You wouldn't believe how much I've missed 50c heat! I'm sat here wrapped up and looking like I'm about to go on an Antartic Expedition!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thought you said you were a great cook!!!  Ritz Carlton does a great Iftar if you'd like to sample Arabic food! Worth every penny!


Ok I may have been slightly exaggerating my culinery skills  but I can cook (honest guv'nor), just haven't really needed to.

Just been for an awesome Chinese though.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Chinese and baked beans?? You're in the Middle East.....get some lovely Arabic food inside you!! Tut tut!  LOL


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Chinese and baked beans?? You're in the Middle East.....get some lovely Arabic food inside you!! Tut tut!  LOL


Ha ha!  Looks like your secret is out Crazy!! At least it was good quality baked beans!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Ha ha!  Looks like your secret is out Crazy!! At least it was good quality baked beans!!


Tesco blue & white striped range then? lol


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Tesco blue & white striped range then? lol


OH NO!!!!! 

Beanz Meanz Heinz!!!!!


----------

